

Enhancing Your eCommerce Site’s Credibility: Part 1 - bogdans
http://www.uxbooth.com/blog/enhancing-your-ecommerce-sites-credibility-part-1/

======
jusob
"Studies carried out by both McAfee and VeriSign independently show that
online sales increase from 10% to 36%"

I read this as "Vendors showed that their own products are great for you, buy
them!"

I've seen other "studies", posted on HN, which showed that these seals can
decrease sales.

